# Why British women are not topless in the UK?



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Went to Felixstowe to walk my dog...millions of people on the beach sunbathing and swimming...but NOT a single woman was topless!!

When they go to Greece or Spain on holiday they hardly keep the top on...but here they hardly take it off!

But why this?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> But why this?


They keep them on because of perverted slimey foreign men pretending to be out walking their dogs, but which are really looking for material to jack one off to.


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

> They keep them on because of perverted slimey foreign men pretending to be out walking their dogs, but which are really looking for material to jack one off to.


LOL. ;D.....
Classic. ;D


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Don't mince your words, say what you feel Vek ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

RAOFLMAO ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

LOL. Kev could be onto something there. ;D


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

They probably were but saw you coming so turned over and put the T shirt back on.

Start a flame... people who walk and let their dog crap on the beach in mid summer thread?

Only joking Vlastan ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Nuff said


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

> Nuff said


Oi, what are you doing printing pictures of my ex-girlfriends here?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Yikes - u dated them too - how scary


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

> Nuff said


Top right kind of resembles Vlastan. :-/


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> They keep them on because of perverted slimey foreign men pretending to be out walking their dogs, but which are really looking for material to jack one off to.


How do you then explain that they are topless in Greece which is full with people me like me? Â ;D

In Greece they go to get laid! So they put a show by displaying their tits! Then the Greek blokes go after them on the beach and in the evening they have fun...both parties are happy!

But here there is no show...so I guess British people will not initiate the contact...so no shagging at night! Â ;D

In other words...British girls go to Greece because they want to get laid by Greek men...who are Kings in flirting!! Â


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

> In other words...British men go to Greece because they want to get laid by Greek men...who are Kings in flirting!! Â


 :-X :-X


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> :-X :-X


Nick...stop playing and admit it that I am correct!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

NickP, if you think that Greek men will always give you gay sex, then I'm afraid we're not all deviants like vlastan. I for one would punch you in the face 

And vlastan, the reason british women get their jugs out when abroad is because they have an unfounded opinion that their insistence of consuming bland food and getting sunburnt makes them somehow superior to foreigners.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> NickP, if you think that Greek men will always give you gay sex, then I'm afraid we're not all deviants like vlastan. I for one would punch you in the face Â
> 
> And vlastan, the reason british women get their jugs out when abroad is because they have an unfounded opinion that their insistence of consuming bland food and getting sunburnt makes them somehow superior to foreigners.


BLAND FOOD??? Are you referring to Greek food here? This certainly can't be right!


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

> NickP, if you think that Greek men will always give you gay sex, then I'm afraid we're not all deviants like vlastan. I for one would punch you in the face Â


 :-* :-*


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> They keep them on because of perverted slimey foreign men pretending to be out walking their dogs, but which are really looking for material to jack one off to.


In one KMP Â ;D Â - although there were a few aged dugs a la spaniels ears' on display in Poole yesterday. Yuk.Â


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Most of the girls I know think greek men are slimey creeps and I have to say you don't go very far to dispelling that opinion with what you tend to post - sorry fella !

I think you'll find that the majority of english 'birds' in Greece end up shagging other English blokes - not Greek ones! That was always the case when I did those kind of holidays 10 years ago and from seeing those absymal 'uncovered' programs on occasion on Sky - things don't seem to have changed / improved / moved on a great deal!

After all, if you come from the South and end up with a Scouse bird (for example) it's as good as a foreigner anyway isn't it  ;D

Damian


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

> They keep them on because of perverted slimey foreign men pretending to be out walking their dogs, but which are really looking for material to jack one off to.


Funnily enough, this weekend was the first time I'd heard of the term "dogging" to mean just that.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

They normally do it abroad because they don't know people there.

Rather than getting yout tits out in front of the neighbiours and the like, you're getting them out in front of people that you've not seen before and probably won't see again.

Besides, it does seem to be not the 'done thing' over here. ANd that's not just British girls - I rarely see foreign women over here with their chebs out either.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

My other half tells me that at Robbie Williams on Friday girls at the front were encouraged to get their charlie's out ...

Several did. Â One poor girl who had quite a large but saggy pair was focused on by the camera. 160,000 people shouted 'ewwww'. I don't think she'll be getting them out in public again.

LOL Â ;D

Damian


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Like balloons filled with porridge? ;D


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Went to Felixstowe to walk my dog...millions of people on the beach sunbathing and swimming...but NOT a single woman was topless!!


Vlastan,from what i hear the place is full of mingers and perverts ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Paul,

Mingers and perverts make great couples!!  ;D

Perhaps I should head to the Essex coast this week then...maybe women there are more liberate! ;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Like balloons filled with porridge? ;D


Found out today that a mate of mine's bought his girlfriend implants. Apparently they were hanging round her waist after the sprog she had recently. He started describing them, over lunch too, before I told him to shut the fuck up. 
Some people.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Found out today that a mate of mine's bought his girlfriend implants. Apparently they were hanging round her waist after the sprog she had recently. He started describing them, over lunch too, before I told him to shut the fuck up.
> Some people.


Any pics? ;D


----------



## ttisitme (Jun 26, 2003)

> Any pics? Â ;D


Yaw bad monkey!

Steve


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Paul,
> 
> Mingers and perverts make great couples!! Â  ;D


Is your dog a minger then Vlastan


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Any pics? ;D


You're a sick man.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Is your dog a minger then Vlastan Â Â


No way!! She is the most beautiful bitch I ever had in my life! ;D


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

I think he was talking about your dog vlastan! :


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> No way!! She is the most beautiful bitch I ever had in my life! Â ;D


The phrase 'doggy style' suddenly takes on a whole new meaning


----------



## gg (Oct 29, 2002)

Never mind topless on the beaches

i kid you not i was driving home on sunday just on the outskirts of Milan, stopped at traffic lights. 38 degrees.

sitting on the wall nect to me was a woman who had obviously got a bit too hot so she pulls down her top and lets them all hang out 

... now wouldnt it be nice if we got more of that on the A4 into London. .. ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Never mind topless on the beaches
> 
> i kid you not i was driving home on sunday just on the outskirts of Milan, stopped at traffic lights. 38 degrees.
> 
> ...


She could have been an English girl!! They can't keep them covered when abroad!! ;D


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

Did she have hairy pits?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Did she have hairy pits?


Pits? ???


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

Armpits, V!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Italian women normally shave! German women prefer not to and look silly.

...but I am blessed with a German wife that shaves a lot of places!! ;D


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

> I am blessed with a German wife that shaves a lot of places!! Â ;D


Top lip....nasal hair....ears..... :-/


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Top lip....nasal hair....ears..... :-/


Secret parts that you can't see normally!


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2003)

mingers.com ???


----------

